# Swimming lessons on Saronic Islands



## aneczka (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello,

I'm looking for a swimming instructor on Agistri or Aegina in July/August. For me (an adult), not very confident in the water. Any help much appreciated.

My hotel has a swimming pool, so we could start from there.

Cheers

Anna


----------

